# World Eaters Vs Emperor's Spears



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi there!

This is my first post on this site and thought i would get some opinions on a project i have started!

I'm making a diorama with a stand off between the Emperor's spears loyalist chapter and the World Eaters. Only one loyalist will be left standing which is the guy below, having just picked up the rocket launcher of a fallen comrade.

There will be around three/four bezerkers' and an obliterator winging their way towards him (hence the rockets )

The pictures below are the completed models so far. With some very WIP of the fallen marines.





































Any opinions or advice are greatly appreciated! 

*taLLis*


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome to Heresy, TaLLis. 

As far as opinion goes - it looks like a fantastic start. Those are really nice paint jobs, and I like how the Loyalist's light blue armour contrasts against the World Eater's red.

Looking foward to updates, good luck.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome work so far.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They are really quite good, I like the way you've got the injured marines still willing to fight


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

*WIP update*

Cheers for the kind words guys.

Got some WIP of the rest of the WE's (minus the obliterator)










The guy below is soaking in the carnage that the obliterator is causing.










And this fella is dead from the gaping wound in his neck










All still very WIP but hopefully your getting the idea!

Opinions always welcome 

- taLLis


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

These are all well painted. Like that you took the time to do the weathering/mud on the boots/greaves. I enjoyed the casualties as well. The imperial ones more than the zerker of course but hey, blood for the blood god, right?


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

awesome progress so far, I really like the damaged armor and weathering,
keep it up!


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks very well done, great paint job. Can't wait to see the final project.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

What a great concept, good luck with it mate. What you've shown so far looks great.


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2008)

looks grate.. how you gonna base those dead-guys?..


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

cheers guys!

My time has been pretty strapped lately due to me moving back to university but i am getting there!

I was toying with the idea of mounting each injured marine on their own base but i think in the end it makes sense to keep them as part of the main scenery.

rVctn_Khaiyn: I know what you mean! lol , i was thinking though that i always seem to see bezerkers running their nuts off to get places and i wanted to show their vunrability at doing such a daft thing!  , so i've gone for three stages. running about, standing about and dead.

please keep posting your ideas because good or bad they always help me out!

- tal


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely painting and conversions. I really like the seargeant and the wounded berserker is a great addition!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice Im rather taken by the SM Chapter scheme.

Good Khornites and weathering work well.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello again, due to uni progress is slow but i've started painting the stationary bezerker, unfortunately the picture makes him look a bit pink but he isn't i promise!











got some WIP of my oblit finally too! Ignore the yellow please, just getting an idea of the kind of pose i want. Any opinions on this guy would be great as he is the center piece for the project and i want him to be alright! 

He will be about 4/5 inches away from the veteran sergeant and pointing his big guns at him obviously!










Once again i apologise for the poor pic quality it was taken with a phone!

- tal


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Quick update!

Have started working on the armor and daemonic skin tones, i think they are coming on quite nicely, the armor trim is pretty much done as well.

I'm thinking about adding a purple-ish tint to parts of the skin nearest the metal or exposed bone, what do you think?

Some of the blades etc are missing on the arms but will be added when i've finished the armor and skin.


















As always please share your criticisms!!!

- tal


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great work! The oblitertor is looking lovely, especially the skintones! Have some rep!


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Cheers mate!, i wanted a colour that would link the characters together, so this guy has funky blue skin and the vet has a random red end to his rocket launcher!


Anyone got any ideas on how i can improve it?


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

These are amazing! I can't wait to see the finished diorama!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow this is really turning out and I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Really waiting on the finished version of this! I know your busy but hurry! j/k. Have some rep for the great work.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Cheers for the kind words guys!

The project is coming along nicely and i have the rest of the day off to paint weyhey!

Will be updating tonight


- tal


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Right here we are.

Obliterator is almost finished, jsut a few parts to touch up!

Not to sure about his right arm though, something seems a bit off,

any suggestions?










- tal


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd suggest some shading on the gunmetal (Chaos Black watered down (10:90 mix), and Chainmail fine drybrush.

Also think about drilling the Gun Barrels. It just does seem as though he is aiming at something, but the gun is off line for his head.

If you could bear putting green stuff on the model now it's painted, the arms seem to have gaps, which are pretty clean cut, almost too marine to be Obliterator, so by using some filler, just smooth out the gap and joins. However, it's a fantastic paint scheme, neat, and is looking good =).


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

I WANT MORE!

These are excellent.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I wasn't sure if I would actually like the bluish tint to the skin but I have to admit that it really turned out. Props all the way.


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome work mate, My favorite project fer sure.
I can't wait for the final product, Keep it up!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

MORE!! It _has_ been 4 days...


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Diorama's, Love 'em! How big will the entire base (scene) be and how you gonna arrange them? It's looking very promising so far, keep it up.

Dusty


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

thanks for all the great responses!

Vaz: you've got some good points there so thank you, because i painting the arms separately it has left small gaps but which i don't think are overly noticeable (i am afraid to take it apart!) 

Dusty's Corner: Cheers mate, the base will be approximately 30cm x 20cm , although that might change, it will be largely barren like the bases of the models but will have extra features, i'm keep it this way so that the models will really stand out especially the dead/ injured who will be on the ground


There is another project that i am just getting off the ground for when this one is complete,

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19504

i was hoping to get the materials for both yesterday but that went pear shaped. so i am a bit stuck (i have no working drill bit, glue, super glue or detail brushes)


Keep your eyes peeled for the next update




- tal


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Loving the skin tone of the Obliterator. I want one!... consider yourself repped!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Surely this can't be finished! We need an update!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

man this hasn't been updated in ages!

it would be super cool, even if you take a break from your other one to work on this one some more.


----------



## taLLis (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys! , i do apologise for the lack of updates in this thread, as you know i have started another 'birthday' project for my dad, if i time it right though i could have it done for Christmas which would be awesome.

HOWEVER! , tomorrow i am picking up the base and materials for my diorama, so will be putting up some initial stuff for that.


Has anyone got any ideas for the base/ landscape? so far i know it will have some dirt and some guys on it  Would be cool to get some feedback from you guys




- tal


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

A cratered, desolate wasteland, ripped to shreds by artillery fire and orbital bombardments


----------



## duffybear1988 (Feb 9, 2008)

loving this dude


----------

